# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Clild

## successer777

Hello fellow Dream Views users&#33;  You can call me Successer777.  I have put a brand new lucid dreaming technique in production called CLILD, but I won&#39;t say anything about it until I receive more results.  This technique really does make sense, and I feel that this tech could really make a big difference in the whole lucid world of dreaming.  This could improve reality testing REALLY well, but also should improve your awareness as well.  Not only that, it should FORCE you to have lucid dreams.  So everybody be excited and looking forward to this technique dubbed CLILD. :yumdumdoodledum:   If anyone wants more info about CLILD, feel free to reply to this or PM me or even email me.  Thanx  :smiley:

----------


## Developer

Oh sh*t, not another "Malac". Although you don&#39;t promise a 95 % chance..   ::content::  

Sounds like some kind of HILD or trance thingy..

But, then again, you just wait a day and you&#39;ll se that this thread will go "CRAAAAZY".

----------


## i_speel_good

More info please  :smiley:

----------


## hyper0105

I read CLI and was expecting something else  :Sad: 

Ah well, lucids are lucids.





> Oh sh*t, not another "Malac". Although you don&#39;t promise a 95 % chance..[/b]



Yeah, Don&#39;t go keeping it to yourself now and getting pissed at other members and PMing.  :tongue2:

----------


## DrP3pp3r

Hopefully this technique will work for me.

----------


## Talon

> Hello fellow Dream Views users&#33;  You can call me Successer777.  I have put a brand new lucid dreaming technique in production called CLILD, but I won&#39;t say anything about it until I receive more results.  This technique really does make sense, and I feel that this tech could really make a big difference in the whole lucid world of dreaming.  This could improve reality testing REALLY well, but also should improve your awareness as well.  Not only that, it should FORCE you to have lucid dreams.  So everybody be excited and looking forward to this technique dubbed CLILD. :yumdumdoodledum:   If anyone wants more info about CLILD, feel free to reply to this or PM me or even email me.  Thanx 
> [/b]



Share some info&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Sythix

I don&#39;t understand, how did you come up with this in a matter of days? You made about 4 new threads with very noobish questions, and I quote:





> Alright. I am new Lucid Dreamer, I haven&#39;t even had any except like 3 or 5 DILDs which was long ago. Anyhow, I am trying to figure out which technique to start with. [/b]



Nonetheless, if you really do have something please continue but please don&#39;t become like "Malac."

----------


## successer777

::wink::  



> Share some info&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



OK, OK, I&#39;ll share alittle bit.  I will say that CLILD stands for Colored Letter Initiated Lucid Dream.  More info later.  See ya gotta go to lunch

----------


## successer777

[quote]
I don&#39;t understand, how did you come up with this in a matter of days? You made about 4 new threads with very noobish questions, and I quote:
Nonetheless, if you really do have something please continue but please don&#39;t become like "Malac."
[/quote  

 I made a minor mistake about being very new to lucid dreaming.  The truth is, I have actually been researching this subject for a long time.  The only thing I&#39;m new at is actually using the techniques.  I am a very picky person when it comes to things like this.  I STILL can&#39;t decide which technique to start with; MILD, WILD, FILD, VILD, WBTB, HILD, NILD, LILD, DEILD, TWILD, CAT, DILD, Etcetera.  That is why I have a new technique in the works, one that may be easier than most.  I can almost guarantee that CLILD WILL WORK.  By the way, who is "Malac"?  Sorry, I seriously do not know who that is.  ::|:

----------


## PenguinLord13

Just post your idea in the research area, and let other people test it for you too. That way no one will be disappointed that a technique didn&#39;t work, as it&#39;s just experimental if it fails, and if it succeeds that you can make a guide of it and post here. Can you also please PM me your idea. I don&#39;t care if it is so far untested, and if it&#39;s easy, I&#39;ll test it on myself.

----------


## successer777

> Just post your idea in the research area, and let other people test it for you too. That way no one will be disappointed that a technique didn&#39;t work, as it&#39;s just experimental if it fails, and if it succeeds that you can make a guide of it and post here. Can you also please PM me your idea. I don&#39;t care if it is so far untested, and if it&#39;s easy, I&#39;ll test it on myself.
> [/b]



Alright, I will PM ypu PenguinLord13, and anyone else who wants me too.

----------


## Adanac

Can you PM me too please? I&#39;m intrigued.

----------


## Hey.oh?

Why can&#39;t you just post it here?
You made a topic about it, you&#39;re going to distribute it,
just put it here.
It&#39;ll take less time for you, and anyone else who wants it.
you&#39;re over complicating it,
and people are already sore after the Malac incident.

ps: malac was a troll, that&#39;s all you need to know.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I can understand why you havn&#39;t posted itn yet, how many days have you been doing it.

----------


## pablo

> Oh sh*t, not another "Malac". Although you don&#39;t promise a 95 % chance..   
> 
> But, then again, you just wait a day and you&#39;ll se that this thread will go "CRAAAAZY".
> [/b]




man i&#39;m still pissed off at malac.  cant beleive he was bullshiting us the whole time, he&#39;s probably laughing his head right now  ::?:  . anywayz successer777 good luck with your new tech and i hope it works really well  ::wink::  .

ps. can you please pm it to me also  :smiley:

----------


## TeaSea

> man i&#39;m still pissed off at malac.  cant beleive he was bullshiting us the whole time, he&#39;s probably laughing his head right now  . anywayz successer777 good luck with your new tech and i hope it works really well  .
> 
> ps. can you please pm it to me also 
> [/b]




WOAH&#33;&#33;&#33; Where did you find out he was bsing?&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; I thought it was weird but i neva new that&#33;

----------


## PenguinLord13

> WOAH&#33;&#33;&#33; Where did you find out he was bsing?&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; I thought it was weird but i neva new that&#33;
> [/b]



We never got proof that he was BSing, but the fact that he still hasn&#39;t posted a whole technique, or PMed out the guides to the guys who asked for it leads us to believe that Malac was just a stupid troll trying to get a laugh out of us.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Read these Posts carefully Successer, and be careful what actions you take... 

Malac&#39;s 95% technique
Malac&#39;s Technique
Malac&#39;s The Puzzle

Be very cautious....  ::|:

----------


## Super Duck

oh boy. i&#39;v been away so long that i dont know who Malac is. the last annoying person i had to deal with on DV was Leo Volont or whatever he was called.

----------


## dodobird

> OK, OK, I&#39;ll share alittle bit.  I will say that CLILD stands for Colored Letter Initiated Lucid Dream.  More info later.  See ya gotta go to lunch
> [/b]



I know, you paint the words "Lucid Dream" using radio-active inc on you eye-lids, and because of the gama radiation you will be able to see the words with your eyes closed and you will see it in your dream.

----------


## cidus

^ha, kind of funny (unless you&#39;re serious, of course. Whatever works for you)

I can try it out too.

----------


## Super Duck

lol. and the bonus is that you die of radiation poioning and go to heaven where u dont have to ld cos u can fly and fuck and stuff all the time anyway. wahoo&#33;

----------


## lupo7

OK I did a little research.
At first I bought it that he may have this technique and I even PM him to send it to me for testing. But now I realized somethigs that you can realize too reading these quotes:





> Alright.  I am new Lucid Dreamer, I haven&#39;t even had any except like 3 or 5 DILDs which was long ago.  Anyhow,  I am trying to figure out which technique to start with.  I heard about a technique called CAT.  What is CAT?  And no I&#39;m not talking about your pet Fluffy. 
> [/b]







> What are the Tibetan&#39;s techniques?  Maybe they might work.  ANSWER PLEASE 
> [/b]







> Alrighty, here is my post.  I need to know, sice I&#39;m a beginner, which technique will flow.  I was thinking of either MILD or WILD.  Will either one work for a first timer?  Which is best?  Which works?  Need to know.  PLEASE REPLY      :yumdumdoodledum:
> [/b]







> OK, so on MILD you wake up in the middle of the night.  Same with WBTB.  What is the difference?
> [/b]



Just one day later:





> Hello fellow Dream Views users&#33;  You can call me Successer777.  I have put a brand new lucid dreaming technique in production called CLILD, but I won&#39;t say anything about it until I receive more results.  This technique really does make sense, and I feel that this tech could really make a big difference in the whole lucid world of dreaming.  This could improve reality testing REALLY well, but also should improve your awareness as well.  Not only that, it should FORCE you to have lucid dreams.  So everybody be excited and looking forward to this technique dubbed CLILD. :yumdumdoodledum:   If anyone wants more info about CLILD, feel free to reply to this or PM me or even email me.  Thanx 
> [/b]



this man at 19 MAR doesn&#39;t even know the difference between WBTB and MILD and at 20 MAR he came with a totaly new technique.

He is a troll allright.

I cant find any reason other reason except direspect to the forum members for someone not posting his technique from the begining.
I wan&#39;t post in this thread any more, I thing should be deleted.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

He never mentioned he wasn&#39;t a successful lucid dreamer, just because he is a beginner.

----------


## lupo7

> He never mentioned he wasn&#39;t a successful lucid dreamer, just because he is a beginner.
> [/b]



Look the first quote... 3 or 5 DILDs thats all.

Now I can see the next step. He will be pissed and he wont publish his technique.
We should be pissed instaid. But I won&#39;t make him this favor.
His just wasting his and our time. Maybe it&#39;s malac with another nick.

PS: I said that I wont post in this thread again because that&#39;s what trolls like. To see their thread in the top of the topic all the time. But if you all enjoy that, it OK whith me  :tongue2:

----------


## Super Duck

Let&#39;s write Successor777 in the mirror and see if it says "I am Malac" backwards.


...


No. It doesn&#39;t.
 :Sad: 


How am I gonna get that pen off the mirror now????

First he trolls us all and then he fucks up my mirror

----------


## Grassclip

> Let&#39;s write Successor777 in the mirror and see if it says "I am Malac" backwards.
> 
> [/b]



Yes exactly&#33;&#33;&#33;

I&#39;m not falling for this, and I don&#39;t see how anyone can trust him until he actually posts the technique.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> First he trolls us all and then he fucks up my mirror
> [/b]



Out of order&#33;&#33;

----------


## FreeOne

no...not another mystery technique. not to rain on ur parade successer, but everyone just got over malac, so if u have a technique post it now&#33; dont wait. We would be happy to help u test it. if u dont have one get this topic locked

----------


## GODLIGHT

Why does everyone, and especailly n00bs, always have new techs.  As if there weren&#39;t enough already.  Quit trying to reinvent the wheel and practice getting lucid.  The key is not a new tech, it is your atitude and fortitude.  Pick one and pratice, practice pratice until it become habitual.  Your unconscious will take care of the rest. IMO

----------


## White Shirou

I can believe that it is easy to make a new technique, even if you are a beginner. The whole idea behind Lucid Dreaming is really basic; reading all of the guides can easily give you ideas for your own technique. I don&#39;t see why people are in such disbelief because of this. If you tell someone to try and realize that they are entering a dream they will preform the basics of most techniques just by instinct (and common sense). Relaxation, determination and focus is all you really need. The theory is easy, you just need to practice. 

What does it really matter if he&#39;s a troll? He signed up on a site, waisted his time making us believe his was something special and then left. Ha ha..that&#39;s hilarious?

----------


## Adanac

Malac NOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  ::damnit::

----------


## dodobird

> I can believe that it is easy to make a new technique, even if you are a beginner. The whole idea behind Lucid Dreaming is really basic; reading all of the guides can easily give you ideas for your own technique. I don&#39;t see why people are in such disbelief because of this. If you tell someone to try and realize that they are entering a dream they will preform the basics of most techniques just by instinct (and common sense). Relaxation, determination and focus is all you really need. The theory is easy, you just need to practice. 
> [/b]



Exactly. In fact beginners could sometimes be more creative than old-timers because they are less biased. Their mind is more free from the pattens that the old-timers are used to thinking in. 
However, if he delays posting the tech, then it&#39;s porbably trolling.

----------


## successer777

> man i&#39;m still pissed off at malac.  cant beleive he was bullshiting us the whole time, he&#39;s probably laughing his head right now  . anywayz successer777 good luck with your new tech and i hope it works really well  .
> 
> ps. can you please pm it to me also 
> [/b]



IS EVERYONE READY FOR CLILD???  I&#39;M POSTING IT NOW&#33;&#33;&#33; :yumdumdoodledum:





> IS EVERYONE READY FOR CLILD???  I&#39;M POSTING IT NOW&#33;&#33;&#33; :yumdumdoodledum:
> [/b]



CLILD  

This is my new technique called CLILD, which stands for Colored Letter Initiated Lucid Dream.  Please note that this tech is still in the pre-production process, so changes may be made in the future.  Here it is though.  

Items needed:  
	Computer 
	If no computer, paper.  
	Markers to go with paper.  
	Tape  
	A wall or a mirror. 
	Confidence 

Ok, now I will jot down the steps to take for CLILD.  

Step 1-A.  If you have access to a computer, read on.  If you have no access, move to Step 1-b.  Alright, go on a computer that has Microsoft Word on it, and get into Microsoft Word.  

Step 1-B.  This is for people who have no access to a computer.  In this case, get out a simple piece of paper.  If you have no access to a piece of paper, I dont know what to tell you.  


Step 2- Computer and Paper people, pick a letter.  Any one will work, I use L.  


Step 3-A.  Computer people, type the letter in Microsoft Word on the middle of the page.  Make the letter huge, size 700 is perfect.  

Step 3-B.  People with paper, write down the letter on your paper making it a fairly large size.  


Step 4- Whether you have a computer or paper, color the letter.  If you are on Microsoft Word, just make the font color what you want it to be, but make it stand out.  People with paper, use markers.  


Step 5- Print it out.  


Step 6- Put it on a mirror or a wall somehow, use tape if needed.  


Step 7- You might find this technique more of a reality check than anything, but if its a reality check it should be one of the most effective ones of all.  The point of putting the colored letter on the wall is to look at it consistently.  The letter is so big and so brightly colored that it stands out.  Everyday go in front of the letter on the wall/mirror and ask yourself if you are dreaming or not.  You need to stare at the letter for at least 30 Seconds, and then look away.  You then look back at it to see if it has changed.  If it has changed color, or if it has changed to another letter, you know you are dreaming because you only made one letter and picked one color.  Do this reality check constantly and especially right before you go to bed.  Do it for about a week at the same time before you go to bed, this is the key to lucid.  


Step 8- After you do this for about a week, go the whole day doing the reality testing, but this time dont do it right before you go to bed.  Instead, go to sleep a little earlier.  You should be so used to looking at the colored letter that you should see it in your dreams and do the reality check at the time that you have usually do the check in reality.  This whole process may be considered a form of CAT, but I dont know.  


Thank you for reading my new technique CLILD (Colored Letter Initiated Lucid Dream).  Enjoy it I hope it works for you.  

 ::bowdown::   ::evil::   ::shock::   :yumdumdoodledum:   ::bigteeth::

----------


## PenguinLord13

I can&#39;t say this is a new technique as much as a variation on existing techniques of RCing, but most "new techniques" are like that anyways, and this does sound like it may work. I think it would be worth giving it a try, though I would say just notice it and do the reality check, I don&#39;t really think staring for 30 seconds is necesary (though there&#39;s no harm either). A simple, is this # the correct #/color? would suffice I think if you do a good RC and don&#39;t just quickly glance at it..

----------


## lupo7

My apologies to successer777, he had a technique after all.
Malac made us disbelieving everyone.

----------


## Hey.oh?

> Malac made us disbelieving everyone.[/b]



True, we are pretty skeptical, but with good reason. He did the _exact_ same thing as 
that troll. Advertise a technique, then just offering to PM - fortunately, he didn&#39;t carry it on.
Besides, look at his prior posts. Most would have questioned him, Malac or not, based on his
 noob status.





> This is my new technique called CLILD, which stands for Colored Letter Initiated Lucid Dream[/b]



I agree completely with PenguinLord 

In theory, this technique will work. Just as all the others will work, if 
you stick to it. It&#39;s not that original. It&#39;s a cute idea, but, we don&#39;t need 
another cute idea. That&#39;s not why so many people struggle. Practice and 
persistance is what most of us need to focus on, and this technique doesn&#39;t
 make that any easier than any of the other techniques. 
I&#39;m not bashing the idea itself; its our faults for being anything from lazy to 
uninspired, to easily discouraged. But we&#39;re all looking for an easy way
out, aren&#39;t we?
I will probably try this, along side a bunch of the ILDs. I highly believe it 
will work; but, as stated prior, that&#39;s not the problem. We&#39;ve got plenty of 
techniques that will "work", if you try hard enough.

Congratulations, though, on making a decent tech., being so new to this.



Edit: I&#39;ve noticed this got placed in the research forum, so I&#39;ll post my results after I get some.

----------


## BohmaN

Hello, Malac number 2 when can we expect a tutorial on this one ?  ::D:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Nice tech, seems like a great way to do RC&#39;s

----------


## Hey.oh?

> Hello, Malac number 2 when can we expect a tutorial on this one ?[/b]



Lol, scroll up?

----------


## dodobird

One problem is that the best lucids usualy happen at the early morning hours of the night because the REM periods are longer. So intead of going to sleep earlier as suggested, I think it would be better to do the normal RC of looking at the letter when doing WBTB, and then when you want to induce the lucid, to do the WBTB earlier, so that when you are used to seeing the letter you will be asleep after the WBTB.

----------


## BohmaN

> IS EVERYONE READY FOR CLILD???  I&#39;M POSTING IT NOW&#33;&#33;&#33; :yumdumdoodledum:
> CLILD  
> 
> This is my new technique called CLILD, which stands for Colored Letter Initiated Lucid Dream.  Please note that this tech is still in the pre-production process, so changes may be made in the future.  Here it is though.  
> 
> Items needed:  
> 	Computer 
> 	If no computer, paper.  
> 	Markers to go with paper.  
> ...



cheers  ::D: 
Very good idea indeed, although I&#39;ve seen it before I think  :smiley:  Sounds good enought to give it a try  ::D:

----------


## Hey.oh?

LDG - What post?   :tongue2: 





> So intead of going to sleep earlier as suggested,  I think it would be better to do the normal 
> RC of looking at the letter when doing WBTB, and then when you want to induce the lucid, to
> do the WBTB earlier[/b]



This is definitely a good addition.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> LDG - What post?  
> [/b]



You removed the right one.

----------


## Hey.oh?

> You removed the right one.
> [/b]




That was meant to be a joke.  :wink2:  As in, I already forgot about it?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> That was meant to be a joke.  As in, I already forgot about it?
> [/b]



oh, lol  ::wink::

----------


## successer777

> oh, lol 
> [/b]



So, are people going to help me test it?  ::bowdown::

----------


## vinn

im going to try it, i like it and i think it will work.

----------


## mandy2583

I would be really interested in this please message me~!

----------


## slash112

this sounds like a good way to do RCs, this might actually work, thanks.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

I'll do that. I do have one question though, I go to three different houses and sleep at them. My mom's, my dad's, and my grandmother's, should I make all the letters the same?? The same color??

----------


## successer777

> I'll do that. I do have one question though, I go to three different houses and sleep at them. My mom's, my dad's, and my grandmother's, should I make all the letters the same?? The same color??



I don't think it matters.  

Boy it's been so long since I last posted...

----------


## Venryx

> I don't think it matters.  
> 
> Boy it's been so long since I last posted...



Wow, haha yes. Welcome back.  :smiley:

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

> I don't think it matters.  
> 
> Boy it's been so long since I last posted...



I was ten years old when I made that post you quoted.

----------

